
Prenup Is a Four-Letter Word - fmihaila
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/13/style/modern-love-prenup-is-a-four-letter-word.html
======
whamlastxmas
What's the point of this? It sounds like the insecurities of someone who's
made terrible financial decisions her entire life and trying to somehow blame
this discomfort on her fiance.

------
t0mbstone
For the life of me, I will never understand why simply marrying someone
legally entitles them to half your stuff that you've spent your whole life
earning and saving. It's almost as if that law is __designed __to motivate
women to divorce their husbands and "cash in" as soon as the times get tough!

It's no surprise that almost 70% of all divorces are initiated by the woman in
the relationship, even when the man might be desperately trying to keep the
relationship alive.

------
Overtonwindow
If one partner in a relationship has solid assets or more money saved than the
other, I think a prenup is esssential. We never know what the future will
bring, and emotions will cause people to be irrational. At least that's why I
have a prenup. That said, this whole relationship seems tenuous from the
start. Six years, with a kid, plus counseling, it sounds like a lopsided
relationship that was rocky from the start.

------
xiphias
Why have multiple lawyers fighting eachother instead of having one who's just
payed to get an agreement between the 2 people? This could have been handled
much easier.

